# Good deal on OMD EM5



## jaomul (Jul 3, 2014)

I just got a great deal off a friend selling a barely used EM5. Should have it in a few hours. Sorry for the boring post but very few people I know, would even know what it was, nevermind be remotely interested


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 3, 2014)

Very cool! I like them personally


----------



## ann (Jul 4, 2014)

great little camera, I was very happy with mine, sold it when it got the EM1


----------



## jaomul (Jul 4, 2014)

I stepped up from the EPL 5, which also was great, but I often wanted a viewfinder. The weather proofing will come in handy as well. It rains a lot here in Ireland


----------



## Ido (Jul 4, 2014)

Great choice! I *love* mine!


----------



## markot (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats, that's a nice camera.


----------



## jsm190 (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats, got mine about a month ago and do I like it? Lets just say I am getting ready to sell my complete d7000 outfit.


----------

